# DL1



## TR6SC (Nov 6, 2016)

I can't express how much I like this Wald stand. I was told it came off a 28" Schwinn from the '30s. The arm sits on the outside of the pivot and the metal is folded toward the outside. Very trick! It is the 28" model, so the bike leans "just right," I mean left!
I'm still on the lookout for a clean Dynohub and a rack. I know they're out there.  PM me so that I may provide those orphans a good home.


----------

